# My first electronic composition



## violadude

This is my first piece of electronic music. This is a style of electronic music called Musique Concrete where the sounds are made from acoustic sounds that are electronically manipulated, as opposed to pure electronically generated sounds. There are two versions of this piece because I couldn't decide if it sounded better with the drone or without the drone. You guys can tell me which one you like better! Version 1 is without, version 2 is with. Enjoy!

Version 1:






Version 2:


----------



## kv466

Fits the season,...not much to the first 'mvt.', though, other than the stuff Trent pioneered so many years ago...guess I gotta check out that second video and see if there's something more. Definitely good for the weekend, however.


----------



## violadude

Well don't get your hopes up. Version 2 is the same thing just with a drone. I couldn't decide which one sounded better.


----------



## Kopachris

Posting so it shows up in my "Subscribed threads..." I'm watching/listening to _Amadeus_ right now, so I'll listen to them later.


----------



## Weston

I vote for the drone. It gives a nice pedal point to the melodic vocal part.


----------



## violadude

Weston said:


> I vote for the drone. It gives a nice pedal point to the melodic vocal part.


hmm Sarcasm?


----------



## aleazk

I prefer the second version, but, still, this is too modernist for me... .


----------



## Kopachris

Whoa...  I could actually only get through a couple minutes of it because it was so... unexpected. Perhaps if you'd share how you came up with it (does standard motivic development apply to this?, etc.), it might help.


----------



## violadude

Kopachris said:


> Whoa...  I could actually only get through a couple minutes of it because it was so... unexpected. Perhaps if you'd share how you came up with it (does standard motivic development apply to this?, etc.), it might help.


I wouldn't say standard motivic development applies to this. But there are motifs in the sense that certain sounds go away and then come back and are used throughout the piece. All of the sounds are just sounds that I made from objects just lying around the house or with my voice or mouth. I recorded them and slowed them down and added reverb and echo effects. Thats it. The sounds include:

Running water, tapping with a pencil, snapping, tongue clicking, piano playing, tapping with a bus card, singing on the syllable "ooo", gasping noises, pounding on a table, running the teeth of a comb against the computer and gargling. Thats it. It is pretty much just supposed to evoke a mood or atmosphere


----------



## aleazk

violadude said:


> I wouldn't say standard motivic development applies to this. But there are motifs in the sense that certain sounds go away and then come back and are used throughout the piece. All of the sounds are just sounds that I made from objects just lying around the house or with my voice or mouth. I recorded them and slowed them down and added reverb and echo effects. Thats it. The sounds include:
> 
> Running water, tapping with a pencil, snapping, tongue clicking, piano playing, tapping with a bus card, singing on the syllable "ooo", gasping noises, pounding on a table, running the teeth of a comb against the computer and gargling. Thats it. *It is pretty much just supposed to evoke a mood or atmosphere*


I have the same opinion, sometimes a melody is not the right thing to express some moods that i have. Rather the opposite, I prefer to use some special harmonies, dissonances, changes in the dynamics, etc. Of course I have some melodies, but there is not a full "development" of them, in the traditional sense.


----------



## violadude

aleazk said:


> I have the same opinion, sometimes a melody is not the right thing to express some moods that i have. Rather the opposite, I prefer to use some special harmonies, dissonances, changes in the dynamics, etc. Of course I have some melodies, but there is not a full "development" of them, in the traditional sense.


Hey, impressionism man...


----------



## aleazk

violadude said:


> Hey, impressionism man...


indeed, in my last piece I accepted my impressionist soul and simply I flew :lol:


----------



## violadude

aleazk said:


> indeed, in my last piece I accepted my impressionist soul and simply I flew :lol:


Was that the Japanese one?


----------



## aleazk

violadude said:


> Was that the Japanese one?


yeah, the piece emerged like a kind of improvisation after seeing those pictures of Japanese gardens


----------



## Aramis

One could say that it sounds like gargling, groans and zerg's sounds from StarCraft mixed with rather random electronic soundscape but it is, in fact, treasure of modern lyricism - it's amorous count singing serenade under his beloved's window, it's ancient warrior's cry of glory, it's music flowing from long-forgotten realms of shady phantoms.


----------



## violadude

aleazk said:


> yeah, the piece emerged like a kind of improvisation after seeing those pictures of Japanese gardens


Sweet, I love Japanese sounding stuff, and I really liked that piece.

Just for the record, I have a much better electronic music piece in the works. I know you said it is too modern for you, but I feel like people will like this one better, I'm going to give them something more tangible and relatable to hold on to.


----------



## violadude

Aramis said:


> One could say that it sounds like gargling, groans and zerg's sounds from StarCraft mixed with rather random electronic soundscape but it is, in fact, treasure of modern lyricism - it's amorous count singing serenade under his beloved's window, it's ancient warrior's cry of glory, it's music flowing from long-forgotten realms of shady phantoms.


Aramis, I think you have posted on every one of my compositions so far, and to every response you give, the only thing I can think of to say back is thanks...I think. lol


----------



## OrphenFire

I listened to them and while they are technically classified as music, there are very few reasons for me to actually listen. I'm not saying they are rubbish, because that's certainly not the case, it's just that as music, the sound you have created is far too strange to be listenable on a daily basis. There's no intriguing strand for my mind to grab onto and fall in love with, forcing me to listen again and again. Some music, however, is obviously created for other purposes than just listening pleasure alone. Experimentation is essential to a composer's routines. Keep experimenting.


----------



## violadude

OrphenFire said:


> I listened to them and while they are technically classified as music, there are very few reasons for me to actually listen. I'm not saying they are rubbish, because that's certainly not the case, it's just that as music, the sound you have created is far too strange to be listenable on a daily basis. There's no intriguing strand for my mind to grab onto and fall in love with, forcing me to listen again and again. Some music, however, is obviously created for other purposes than just listening pleasure alone. Experimentation is essential to a composer's routines. Keep experimenting.


Listen to my next one. You might be able to grab on to something in it better.


----------



## violadude

violadude said:


> Listen to my next one. You might be able to grab on to something in it better.


How was my last post posted at 2:00 when the post before mine was posted at 2:58?


----------



## Weston

violadude said:


> hmm Sarcasm?


No sarcasm. There is a melodic vocal-ish part, manipulated or otherwise. I like the drone to anchor it. I guess I listen to a lot of ambient electronica. I know that's hard to believe coming from a middle aged dude.


----------



## violadude

Weston said:


> No sarcasm. There is a melodic vocal-ish part, manipulated or otherwise. I like the drone to anchor it. I guess I listen to a lot of ambient electronica. I know that's hard to believe coming from a middle aged dude.


Awesome! Glad you liked it.


----------



## Aramis

violadude said:


> Aramis, I think you have posted on every one of my compositions so far, and to every response you give, the only thing I can think of to say back is thanks...I think. lol


No problem, I know that it's important for composition adepts to hear even few warm words from their idols.


----------



## Guest

I'd like to put in a word for version 1. I preferred it, because it doesn't have the drone to ground the melodic part. There's already a rhythmic propulsion to the piece that grounds the melodic part. 

One of the things about electroacoustic music generally is that you don't have to be tied to tradition logics of melody, harmony, and rhythm. You can tie yourself to them if you want, certainly, but you don't have to. Indeed, as instrumental composers have discovered, you don't have to be tied to them in instrumental music, either. There will still be listeners who clamor for those familiar patterns, even in pieces like this, but that's another matter entirely. I'd like to just give a little clamor myself for unfamiliarity!


----------



## Kopachris

I don't have anything to add to what the others have said, since I have so little experience with electronic art music. There were times during the piece when I was reminded of something from _Ummagumma_ (perhaps "Several Species of Small, Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving With a Pict"), though.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Man, you're stealing my idea! I've just started working with electronically manipulated acoustic sounds myself. I even posted an example of it on this same forum. Let me guess... the sound in the beginning is the sound of water slowed down drastically right? It's gotta be man because I produced that exact same sound in that manner. Pretty cool that we had the same kinda idea. 

I definitely like it... but of course that's because I'm doing the same kind of thing myself haha.

I however hear no difference between those two versions that you put up? Maybe I skimmed through the part that had the drone in it?


----------



## violadude

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Man, you're stealing my idea! I've just started working with electronically manipulated acoustic sounds myself. I even posted an example of it on this same forum. Let me guess... the sound in the beginning is the sound of water slowed down drastically right? It's gotta be man because I produced that exact same sound in that manner. Pretty cool that we had the same kinda idea.
> 
> I definitely like it... but of course that's because I'm doing the same kind of thing myself haha.
> 
> I however hear no difference between those two versions that you put up? Maybe I skimmed through the part that had the drone in it?


Yup! Thats what it was  good ear man!

The second version has a drone throughout the entire thing. Listen closely to the bass again.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Ok, I listened again and I heard it. I was just expecting a more overpowering drone. I'd say that the drone is fine, but I think that it depends on what you're going for. Personally I would implement the drone in certain parts, varying the dynamics of it sometimes overpowering other parts a little and sometimes inaudable depending on what aspects you want to draw attention to in that particular moment.


----------



## violadude

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Ok, I listened again and I heard it. I was just expecting a more overpowering drone. I'd say that the drone is fine, but I think that it depends on what you're going for. Personally I would implement the drone in certain parts, varying the dynamics of it sometimes overpowering other parts a little and sometimes inaudable depending on what aspects you want to draw attention to in that particular moment.


I did that....sort of haha. The drone is me humming, so it got quieter whenever I was running out of breath lol


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Aha. I see. I thought I heard two seperate drones, that makes sense now though.


----------



## Delicious Manager

I liked it a great deal. I wonder if you are familiar with the electronic compositions of the Turkish composer İlhan Mimaroğlu? Your work brought him to mind on several occasions.

Agony: 




Prelude No 9 for magnetic tape: 




Which version? I found both fascinating (and well constructed). Perhaps, on balance, I preferred the drone version too.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

^ Man that is some cool stuff. I might even like it better than Stockhausen's electronic work.


----------



## Sid James

Thanks for sharing your music, *violadude*. I've only had time to listen to the second "drone" version & I liked it quite a bit. It's actually quite chill-out kind of vibe, but you still build up tension bit by bit, layer over layer. So it can work in different ways I guess. I look forward to hearing the first version soon & then I'll let you know which I prefer...


----------



## mleghorn

I liked it. You have some very interesting sounds in this piece. If I could give some constructive feedback, I suggest mixing things up. For example, take advantage of pan (left vs. right) and front to back positioning (via reverb adjustments) as another factor. You could also try some different rhythms (I mostly hear a 4/4 pattern). I liked the electronically altered vocal humming, and I thought I heard a piano sound that was very interesting. These interesting sounds could be a starting point for some more adventurous experimentation.


----------



## violadude

Thanks mleghorn. I would definitely be more adventurous in later compositions that are similar to this. I am still getting used to the devices used to make this music, so my sound palette is still a bit limited until I learn all the technicalities of this thing.


----------

